
On-Chip Network Topology for High Energy Efficiency and Scalability [pdf] - Katydid
http://users.ece.cmu.edu/~rausavar/pubs/sn-asplos18.pdf
======
godelmachine
@Katydid - Don't know if this is the right place to say, but I like all of
your submissions related to hardware architectures. Are you on LinkedIn/
Quora/ personal website where I can follow you on a regular basis?

